# Size 16 girl first plus size entrant ever to be selected for Miss England..!



## bexy (Mar 20, 2008)

*
not exactly a ssbbw, but a wonderful step in the right direction. she is very pretty and healthy!*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/surrey/7307995.stm

*couple more pics!*


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Mar 20, 2008)

she's lovely


----------



## spartan1 (Mar 20, 2008)

she's amazingly gorgeous


----------



## Jes (Mar 20, 2008)

How old is she? (I can't get the beeb's story to resolve)


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (Mar 20, 2008)

Dayuum! I certainly hope she wins.:smitten::smitten::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Ruffie (Mar 20, 2008)

THat indeed is progress! SHe is a beautiful girl and hope she does well!
Ruth


----------



## OverdriveAddict (Mar 20, 2008)

lovely girl

not surprised this is taking place outside of the US however...

I wonder what the Donald's take on this is...


----------



## onetrulyshy (Mar 20, 2008)

Jes said:


> How old is she? (I can't get the beeb's story to resolve)


Here is what the article says...


A 16-year-old girl has become the first size 16 model to be selected as a finalist for the Miss England contest.

Chloe Marshall, from Guildford, was chosen over seven other girls to take the title of Miss Surrey at the local finals in Liphook, Hampshire.

The beauty therapy student said she wanted to break through the stereotype that models have to be tall and skinny.

"I want to show girls out there that it is possible to be beautiful and not a standard sized zero," she said.

The teenager, who is on the books of the Models Plus model agency, said her aim was to give reassurance and a confidence boost to other "curvy" girls.

"I wanted to make a bit of a statement.

"When I studied the other entrants for the Miss Surrey competition I concluded that pretty as the contestants were, they were equally all uniformly blonde and Barbie doll-like," she said.

Stevie Walters, of Models Plus, said Chloe had a "luscious" figure at 5ft 10in, a size 16 and 38DD bustline.


----------



## Tina (Mar 20, 2008)

The Donald can kiss my extra-fat ass. Right on, Miss England!


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 20, 2008)

Does she look a little like Monica Lewinsky? That was my first impression.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Mar 20, 2008)

She needs to marry Prince William and rule the Empire.:bow:


----------



## OverdriveAddict (Mar 20, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Does she look a little like Monica Lewinsky? That was my first impression.



I thought that as well, so you're not the only one


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 20, 2008)

She's pretty! More plus size women should be in these types of pageants...what a refreshing thing!


----------



## mossystate (Mar 21, 2008)

Yay!..oh...a beauty pageant.....nevermind.

yeah, I know, I know..it is great that ' larger ' women ( or women with one or two larger body parts ) can participa....eh....nevermind.


----------



## Tina (Mar 21, 2008)

Yeah, I know, Mossy, not my favorite thing, either. If they're going to be around, I'd prefer that everyone be able to play, but I doubt it will ever be 'one size fits all.'


----------



## mossystate (Mar 21, 2008)

Tina..yeah..I am just in a growling mood..and when scraps become so welcomed..well, I get a lil angry..but, also sad..sad that this is the state of the world.

and that beauty contests are fucked up...


----------



## kioewen (Mar 21, 2008)

Tina said:


> The Donald can kiss my extra-fat ass. Right on, Miss England!



She's not Miss England yet. She's one of the finalists.


----------



## Tina (Mar 21, 2008)

You know what, though? I get where you're coming from, but I also hear from thinner people, women and men, who have a really hard time connecting with quality romantic prospects (what a dry way to put it, but I'm past the point of deliriously tired right now -- should go to bed but I'm too stupid to, evidently...) in general.

Back where I lived in CA, too, it was, from all accounts, a desert wasteland for singles, no matter their size. My sister used to tell me about going to bars where guys just stood back drinking their beer, hardly talking to the women at all and waiting to be asked to dance. I'm sorry, but that whole scene sounds like the 7th layer of Hell to me all the way around.

So yeah, I hear you (and if I could I'd do away with beauty pageants, frankly), but the scraps are everywhere, it seems.


----------



## bigcutiekitkat (Mar 21, 2008)

Simply Stunning !!! A natural beauty









bexylicious said:


> *
> not exactly a ssbbw, but a wonderful step in the right direction. she is very pretty and healthy!*
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/surrey/7307995.stm
> ...


----------



## TearInYourHand (Mar 21, 2008)

She's absolutely gorgeous! I actually have been feeling pretty harsh on myself lately....so....to couteract that, this gorgeous plus size woman is now my computer backdrop!

I was so shocked to see that she is 16 though! Am I just a really bad judge of age? Maybe it is because she is made up, but the woman looks 25!

All in all, gorgeous girl...refreshing post.


----------



## Jes (Mar 21, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Does she look a little like Monica Lewinsky? That was my first impression.



i feel dirty knowing her bra size. She's 16.


----------



## bexy (Mar 21, 2008)

*


Jes said:



i feel dirty knowing her bra size. She's 16.

Click to expand...


i think she just turned 17, thats legal here lol 

j/k!*


----------



## Jes (Mar 21, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *
> 
> i think she just turned 17, thats legal here lol
> 
> j/k!*



STILL FEEL DIRTY.


----------



## morepushing13 (Mar 23, 2008)

shes really attractive... good for her


----------



## ShamelessAngel (Mar 23, 2008)

She's really cute, hopefully she has alot more going for her as well


----------



## IrishBard (Mar 23, 2008)

Chloe Marshall... where have i heard that name before...???

Wait a second!, a Used to go to school with her, she was about 7 years below me, still quite pretty then, now is completely stunning. 

ROCK ON CHLOE! RISH SUPPORTS YOU!!!!


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 23, 2008)

Yes, it's wonderful! They've allowed in a token "fat" chick who will _never_, under any circumstances, actually be allowed to ascend the Miss England throne, mind you..

eta: ok, maybe I'm being a bit of a naysayer, but I'm just tired of the empty tokenism -- like with America's Next Top Model...they always put a plus-size model into the competition, yet it's virtually assured that one will never win...

..ah well, I guess it's still a positive thing if it gets people to reconsider their prejudices regarding beauty pageants, etc...


----------



## pat70327 (Mar 23, 2008)

shes REALLY beautiful...but 16/17 is a _little_ young :doh:


----------



## runningman (Mar 24, 2008)

lol I was gonna post a link to this article. Way too slow as usual.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 26, 2008)

I hope she wins as well!


----------



## vaikman (Mar 26, 2008)

I didn´t know you were alowed to compete if you were under 18
But hey, what do I know lol
well, she is cute even if she´s young, that´s a fact lol 
Would be awsome if she won or atleast went far in the contest


----------



## Kiki (Mar 26, 2008)

She is very pretty and it would be awesome if she was chosen as Miss England. But my cynical side says that's unlikely.


----------



## FreneticFang (Mar 27, 2008)

My cousin is a contestant for one of the states this year and they've made her lose so much weight. It's insane. The girl eats nothing. Liquid diets are so lame and I'm not talking milkshakes here.


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2008)

TearInYourHand said:


> I was so shocked to see that she is 16 though! Am I just a really bad judge of age? Maybe it is because she is made up, but the woman looks 25!
> All in all, gorgeous girl...refreshing post.



I thought the exact same thing until I read that she was 16. Then felt bad for thinking that a "Kid" was sexy.
I swear I am NOT one of those.
But I'm like a previous poster where I feel that "Beauty Pagents" do not send a good message to young girls but if they MUST go on than I am very happy to see that the stereotype has been broken and that a size 16 is in the running to win.


----------



## wistful (Mar 28, 2008)

A quote taken from Chloe in an interview I just read on-line:

"Not that Chloe uses the F word. In our interview the word "fat" never passes her lips.

"It's because I'm not," she explains. "I'm curvy, big, plus-size, if you must, but I don't like that either because I'm actually an average size.

"Fat means someone who is obese, who doesn't take care of themselves, who never does any exercise and lies around all day, being a slob. I take care of myself."

Now I actually happen to agree with her that she isn't fat but rather just fleshy and normal sized and drop dead gorgeous!! However I found the above quote from her rather disheartening.I will cut her some slack though because afterall she's only 17 and God only knows the crap I might have spewed if you had interviewed me at the tender age of 17.Teenagers are kinda apt to say silly,outrageous things.What saddens me even more though is the idea that young women should still be competing in those archaic,dusty old relics of sexism known as beauty pagents but that's another thread for another time!


----------



## Skyseer (Mar 28, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Does she look a little like Monica Lewinsky? That was my first impression.



Don't be getting on Monica's case. She was just sucking up to get ahead:bounce:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 29, 2008)

wistful said:


> A quote taken from Chloe in an interview I just read on-line:
> 
> "Not that Chloe uses the F word. In our interview the word "fat" never passes her lips.
> 
> ...



Yeesh.. Big turn off...


----------



## j'adoure-bbw (Mar 30, 2008)

I saw this in the news paper, I'm really happy for her!!! I was a bit pissed off when I read in The Sun some lady, who must have been jealous or something, wrote in to slag her off for being over weight, unhealthy and not a good image to portray to young girls!! I'm thinking it must have been the girl who came second!


----------



## Jay West Coast (Mar 30, 2008)

wistful said:


> A quote taken from Chloe in an interview I just read on-line:
> 
> "Not that Chloe uses the F word. In our interview the word "fat" never passes her lips.
> 
> ...



Lametown. .


----------



## -Michael- (Apr 1, 2008)

Newer article: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/li...ews.html?in_article_id=552792&in_page_id=1773



Spoiler



bikini photo


----------



## LalaCity (Apr 1, 2008)

-Michael- said:


> Newer article: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/li...ews.html?in_article_id=552792&in_page_id=1773
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, the comments which follow the article are the typical fat-hating vitriol we've come to expect.


----------



## kioewen (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice idea, but the photo is unevenly lit (look at the differences in skin tone), and poorly reproduced. If you see it at the Telegraph site, where it's brighter, it looks much better. More than a few of those commentators are responding to a crappy photo more than to the model's actual figure.

I have a hard time believing that's the best picture they could have produced. I've seen Polaroids that look better.


----------



## Wagimawr (Apr 2, 2008)

Is the weight over which one is seen as unhealthy REALLY set that low among the people of the world, or is this just a UK thing?

edit: posted this there, shame it'll get lost among the "eww, fat" commentaries.


> Thin does not automatically equal health. It's one thing to say you personally find her look unappealing - that's all about personal tastes. What's NOT okay is making assumptions about health based on weight. Ever.
> 
> The medical community is slowly learning that there's more to health than weight, and it's up to the public to be right there alongside, instead of promoting anti-fat rhetoric and bigotry.
> 
> ...


----------



## -Michael- (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah wow, looks like someone went to town on that photo with sliders and sharpening.

Here's the non adjusted to shit one: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?xml=/news/2008/04/01/nmodel121.xml


----------



## William (Apr 3, 2008)

Here is a great photo of her







More photos
http://www.missengland.info/regionals-surrey.html

William



-Michael- said:


> Yeah wow, looks like someone went to town on that photo with sliders and sharpening.
> 
> Here's the non adjusted to shit one: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?xml=/news/2008/04/01/nmodel121.xml


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 3, 2008)

I thought The Sun put it well:


> So it is more than a little refreshing to see a young model with a healthily proportioned attitude. After all, the average British woman is a size 16 so models who reflect real women are desperately needed.
> 
> And, with more confident, curvy and beautiful girls like Chloe, that target [The Sun’s Say No To Size Zero campaign] becomes tangible.


----------



## Mr Happy (Apr 4, 2008)

Ned Sonntag said:


> She needs to marry Prince William and rule the Empire.:bow:



That would be so cool


----------



## Mr Happy (Apr 4, 2008)

Ian said:


> I thought the exact same thing until I read that she was 16. Then felt bad for thinking that a "Kid" was sexy.
> I swear I am NOT one of those.




IN the UK 16 is legal, but anyway dude saying you think a 16 year old is pretty or sexy isn't the same thing as saying your a pervert. I think its sad that the world is so PC that people can't make statements of fact without fear of being labled a perv. anyway she's in a beauty pagent so your supposed to look at her and think she's pretty thats the whole point... : )

Rock on Chloe


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Apr 5, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *
> not exactly a ssbbw, but a wonderful step in the right direction. she is very pretty and healthy!*
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/surrey/7307995.stm
> ...



She's a lovely young woman and built like just about every third girl I see at the local mall on a busy weekend. She has a great figure and it was nice to see a positive article for a change.


Dennis


----------



## James (May 3, 2008)

Chloe's made it onto CNN

http://edition.cnn.com/video/?/video/living/2008/04/23/vanmarsh.uk.big.beauty.cnn


----------

